# Portland- mellow group rides in the next few weeks?



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm visiting family until mid January. I'd love to find some mellowish paced group rides as I brought a bike with me. All I have is the ss cross bike (geared up a bit) though so no hammerfests. Anything interesting?

Thanks


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Brrr. Bring warm clothes. 
check out a Wheelmen ride. http://www.pwtc.com/
If you are on the west side http://www.portlandvelo.net/


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

And don't forget to check the Shift calendar regularly, as more activities are added throughout the month.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

RJohn said:



> Brrr. Bring warm clothes.
> check out a Wheelmen ride. http://www.pwtc.com/
> If you are on the west side http://www.portlandvelo.net/


It's funny, but it feels warm to me and I've been excited to get some riding in! In Missoula it's been a very snowy winter. No riding at all except a short commute.


----------

